
Maajid Nawaz (ex-extremist) on the jihadist attack in Nice, France - tmptmp
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/15/please-stop-staying-the-nice-attacks-arent-about-islam/
======
mrtree
Ex-extremist ... give the man a medal...

------
pknerd
as per media the killer was a loner drunkard.

~~~
tmptmp
Nice terror attack: Isil claims responsibility for Bastille day attack that
killed 84 people, as French minister says Bouhlel was 'radicalised very
quickly' [1]

[1] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/16/nice-terror-
attac...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/16/nice-terror-attack-truck-
driver-who-killed-84-named-as-loner-fre/)

~~~
pknerd
ISIL is a wannabe now. They need credit of everything to keep them in lime
light. I even saw a video in which locals say that it has nothing to do with
faith.

BTW, on same page it's written:

>Nice terror attack: Truck driver who killed 84 named as >'loner' French-
Tunisian criminal who 'became depressed' when >wife left him as police
question estranged spouse

Search _wife_ in it. Also check the URL.

~~~
tmptmp
ISIL is generally known to accept responsibility only if they see the person
has declared their pledge.

You may also wish to see this video [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YCWf0tHy7M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YCWf0tHy7M)

